# Slight misfire (pop)



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

So I did some serious work on this old Ariens ST724 with a 7 hp Tecumseh Snow King.



Drained the fuel and cleaned the tank
New fuel shut off
All new fuel and primer bulb hoses
New spark plug
New carburetor
Changed the oil, twice !

After quite a bit of fiddling with the governor and the main and low speed jets I have it running pretty good. _(Boy, is that high speed jet adjustment touchy !)_

The only problem it has is that there is an occasional miss (pop) at all speeds. I don't think that it is a lean miss because adding fuel to the main jet does not help. It also smells like it is running rich.

*
Any tips to get rid of that miss ?*


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

could need some work on the exhaust valve ?


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

nwcove said:


> could need some work on the exhaust valve ?


That will likely have to wait until spring. Pull the head and check the valve lash. This engine has had a rough life with very little TLC.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

A bad muffler might sound like a skip.

How does it sound blowing snow. With me as long as it idles and runs right when it's blowing she's OK.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

theoldwizard1 said:


> That will likely have to wait until spring. Pull the head and check the valve lash. This engine has had a rough life with very little TLC.


You should be able to check valve clearance without pulling the head off. If it turns out you need to do a valve job, then the head needs to come off. I agree with the idea of waiting till spring. Something about cold weather that makes a skinned knuckle hurt 5 times more than when its warm


----------

